# Motorhome wastebins



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Looking for a bin for the door of the M/home that uses old supermarket bags and don't particularly like those 'snapsac' things. 
We saw a nice couple at the NEC who had a really smart one. It had a semi-circular lid and a fabric skirt to cover the supermarket bag, the lady said she got it from either lakeland or betterware but buggered if i can find it on their websites.

Any ideas?

pete


----------



## 92609 (May 1, 2005)

Not designed specifically for plastic bags, but certainly that sort of size, door mounting and D shaped, from Focus DIY £9.99 Intended to go on the inside of you home kitchen unit.

Geoff


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Motorhome Wastebins*

Hi Pete,
Personally I've always found bins on door to be a pain. They get in the way and eventually drive you potty.
Had look on Lakeland web site (see link) but there aren't any really suitable.
Theres abetter one on betterware site ( see below)

www.lakelandlimited.com 
www.betterware.co.uk Carrier Bag Bin 12649 item

Regards
Julie


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

hi pete

just bought a self sealing waste bag holder yesterday from perthshire caravans £7.90, it sits flush against the door/wall using poly bags of all types

the maker name is Royal
part number 350465

thats all that is on the sleeve, but it is exactly what you are looking for im sure
will try to get more info if i can
Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your replies,

The search continues but i might go for the betterware one and get Judy to make up a fabric skirt for it to cover the plakky bags.

pete.


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello 
I use "Ikea" blue bins in my motor thay come in two sizes and and can be removed if you need.
Twodogs


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I need to find one that doesn't use plastic carriers as they are like hens' teeth over here!!! ("Actively discouraged")
It's paper carriers only if your lucky (unless you know where to go :wink: and even then they have to be paid for) just try going to Tesco's empty handed and work out how to get the groceries away from the checkout with no bags! 8O 
Strangely, you can buy dustbin liners but one of those full to the brim and I wouldn't be able to get in or out of the van!
I'll have a look at the sites mentioned and see what might suit as my days of hanging a Tesco bag from the bunk ladder are over  

Gill


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I agree they get in the way if inside. I carry the bottom piece of an old flip top bin for which I made a wooden lid.










It is stored in the shower when travelling and brought out if staying for a few nights.

Its also used for a pitch marker and when travelling, a storage container for messy things, e.g. wet gear or anything that might leak like a 5 litre container of wine 

peedee


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We use the Hook off an old elastic Bungee Cord.

Pass one handle of a plastic bag up through the coiled centre and over the Hook. Put the other handle over the Hook, and hang it wherever convenient.


----------

